# Kindle Unlimited memberships on sale



## Ann in Arlington

part of "Prime Day"

Kindle Unlimited Subscription

Looks like you have to commit to 6, 12, or 24 months -- if you do you get up to 40% off the regular cost. Pay in advance. No obvious info on what happens if you decide to cancel . . . my guess is the price would revert to $9.99/mo and you'd get refunded any excess. No information as to how the free 'try it out' month fits in if you've never subscribed before.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I actually dabbled with this, when I used my free trial it was kind of fun to go around and grab stuff I wouldn't have bought otherwise, and I even enjoyed one or two of those books. But alas, my TBR stack is too large. I won't be trying this.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> I actually dabbled with this, when I used my free trial it was kind of fun to go around and grab stuff I wouldn't have bought otherwise, and I even enjoyed one or two of those books. But alas, my TBR stack is too large. I won't be trying this.


yeah, that's about where I am . . . I haven't even bought that much lately -- but I've got a ton of stuff to read! Well . . . it'd be a ton if it was actual paper and not electrons . . . . you know what I mean! 

Mostly, I haven't had time to really explore what's available and see if there's enough there I WANT to read. With a free month, I wouldn't mind so much reading things I wouldn't usually, but if I'm paying, even with a discount subscription, I want to know there are books I know I want to read. If that makes sense.


----------



## Tuttle

For me the question is more how many months do I pre-pay for? I know I'm enjoying KU. I waited until I got through my TBR pile to use my trial. Then they did this to me!


----------



## Atunah

Well I could not resist this. I just re-joined KU on July 1st and have more than a year worth of reads in my wishlist. At least. Assuming of course those stay in. But there'll be others going in. It says in my account now that on July 30th, which is the end of the month I already paid for, it will revert to 24 month of paid membership. So if you already have KU, it will just run through your paid month and then the time period you paid for applies. 

If KU lives for 2 years, that is 5.99 a month for the membership. Or I can look at it as 14 month at regular price and then 10 months for free.  

I think the 1 year comes out so 6.69 or such thing.


----------



## Jen200

I couldn't resist either.  I rejoined a couple of weeks ago, and I am enjoying the choices.  I am glad I am not the only one optimistic enough to get the 24 month membership.


----------



## Atunah

Jen200 said:


> I couldn't resist either. I rejoined a couple of weeks ago, and I am enjoying the choices. I am glad I am not the only one optimistic enough to get the 24 month membership.


 . I figured, what the heck, right? Positive thinking.


----------



## Pickett

Tuttle said:


> I waited until I got through my TBR pile to use my trial.


WOW, I am seriously impressed that you got through your reading stack! Too often I feel like the Robert Service poem that goes: "I keep collecting books I know I'll never, ever read". With KU I would be the proverbial child in the candy store and end up feeling sick about all I am missing.


----------



## emathieu

I just jumped on the 24 month membership as well.  I've been a KU subscriber from the beginning, and I couldn't resist the savings.


----------



## Tuttle

I gave in and did the 24 month deal as well. It took arguing with myself about cost today vs cost over time, but I expect to be a member for 24 months.


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I calculated around in my head for a while, but its really worth it if you think you'll be using it for at least a little over a year. I cancelled Scribd for various reasons, but mostly I just want to read on my Voyage and not a tablet. 

I also have hoped at one point that they'd give a discount to prime members when subscribing to KU. I mean we don't have the benefit of the one a month book anymore, there is no point and this in a way gives a nice discount to prime members. 

I waffled over 1 year or 2. But then I thought if I am going to pay for the year, I might as well go for the 2 years.


----------



## Tuttle

Yeah, I kept thinking one year made sense, but then if I was already spending that much, why not go for two? It was a better deal. I like reading lots of books, I like borrowing books. I prefer the not worrying about my budget for reading, and really don't like dealing with libraries for books. Kindle Unlimited works really well for me. I kept limiting my reading without it, because of being worried about the cost, with it, I read short stories when I'm in the mood for something quick, I listen to The Hobbit when I just need something comforting. (Because favorite book from childhood having narration is amazing.)

I'll keep reading, so I'll spend it now, when I have the savings, and not worry in the future.


----------



## readingril

Oh you bad bad people! That really hurt when you all twisted my arm! 

sent from my Galaxy 4


----------



## readingril

Clicked too fast....

I've been playing it by ear  (by eye?) with my KU subscription....as long as I've been reading $10 worth of books a month from there I've kept the subscription going. Now I have to figure if I want to pay in advance for one or two years. Hmmmm

sent from my Galaxy 4


----------



## Jen200

Go for two


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## readingril

Jen200 said:


> Go for two
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's just what I did!

Now I don't have to read as many KU books a month to get my money's worth! ;-)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> That's just what I did!
> 
> Now I don't have to read as many KU books a month to get my money's worth! ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Excellent Rationalization!


----------



## booklover888

I thought about it....but declined. If it had been 50% off I might have gone for it. There are some good books in the program, but there aren't that many that I really WANT to read. And trying to read _those _books (in order to 'get my money's worth') takes away time I would be better spent reading books on my TBR list and trying to finish the 200 series I have read parts of. (Currently nearing the end of Lynsay Sands' Immortals series via Scribd Audio).

I did have KU for 6 months at half price. So I probably would go for a deal like that again.


----------



## Atunah

booklover888 said:


> I thought about it....but declined. If it had been 50% off I might have gone for it. There are some good books in the program, but there aren't that many that I really WANT to read. And trying to read _those _books (in order to 'get my money's worth') takes away time I would be better spent reading books on my TBR list and trying to finish the 200 series I have read parts of. (Currently nearing the end of Lynsay Sands' Immortals series via Scribd Audio).
> 
> I did have KU for 6 months at half price. So I probably would go for a deal like that again.


You wouldn't have been eligible for this offer anyway. That page isn't there anymore, but there was a find out more on that offer page and it said right there if you had a discounted KU plan on your account at any point, or have currently, you are not eligible. I guess that applies to those that got that kindle with discounted plan before. That was the only time I think they had that on sale before. 
Its partly why I went ahead and got the 2 year one as I assume if it ever comes up again, I too will be non-eligible anymore then, even if I just had gotten the 6 month plan.

eta: that page is still there, found it in my history
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=201830450


----------



## Jen200

Atunah said:


> You wouldn't have been eligible for this offer anyway. That page isn't there anymore, but there was a find out more on that offer page and it said right there if you had a discounted KU plan on your account at any point, or have currently, you are not eligible. I guess that applies to those that got that kindle with discounted plan before. That was the only time I think they had that on sale before.
> Its partly why I went ahead and got the 2 year one as I assume if it ever comes up again, I too will be non-eligible anymore then, even if I just had gotten the 6 month plan.
> 
> eta: that page is still there, found it in my history
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=201830450


WOW, I guess I got lucky. I didn't see that. I had the 6 mo. plan from last Dec. that expired in June. I was able to take advantage of the 2-yr. offer. It wonder if it was because it had expired and I re-enrolled earlier this month.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

Jen200 said:


> WOW, I guess I got lucky. I didn't see that. I had the 6 mo. plan from last Dec. that expired in June. I was able to take advantage of the 2-yr. offer. It wonder if it was because it had expired and I re-enrolled earlier this month.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Interesting. I am glad you got it though. Not sure how exactly they applied this. I mean that 6 month plan was the first and only time it had been on sale before so I don't know what else they could be thinking about. Maybe they just disregarded that after they wrote that up.

Wonder how many jumped on this for the sale prices. 

I am very glad I went for the 2 year.


----------



## booklover888

Atunah said:


> You wouldn't have been eligible for this offer anyway. That page isn't there anymore, but there was a find out more on that offer page and it said right there if you had a discounted KU plan on your account at any point, or have currently, you are not eligible.


Thanks, I didn't know. So I can stop feeling regret for not getting it!


----------



## readingril

Tangentially related to KU memberships... I borrowed several recommendations from the ad screen before I got rid of the ads on my Voyage. The ads were for sales, obviously, but when I clicked on them, often the books were in KU. Now that I have no ads, I don't have any quick recommendations and have to browse KU. Woe is me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> Tangentially related to KU memberships... I borrowed several recommendations from the ad screen before I got rid of the ads on my Voyage. The ads were for sales, obviously, but when I clicked on them, often the books were in KU. Now that I have no ads, I don't have any quick recommendations and have to browse KU. Woe is me.


Woe, indeed.  

It did seem to me that most of the ads for books are ones that are Amazon imprints so are in KU. Though there was occasionally a new 'big name' like James Patterson. I still have ads on my PW so check 'em maybe weekly. I also have 'em on my Fire but I feel like those ads are not the same things as on the eInk devices . . . more geared to games, apps, and movies than books. Which, I guess, makes sense.


----------



## readingril

I can't remember the last time I looked at my PW1. Don't know if there's any charge on the poor neglected device. Might have to look to see what recommendations are on there!


----------

